# **another video** 10-16-16 doe kill



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 17, 2016)

fun afternoon hunt with my oldest brother and finally poked a hole in one!!!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 17, 2016)

Well ok.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 17, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Well ok.



You got something you wanna say?


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 17, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> You got something you wanna say?



Haha seems as if he's holding something back kris


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> You got something you wanna say?



Nothing that I could add to what the video already shows without receiving some sort of infraction I'm sure.  I have a habit of giving my opinion in a way that may jeapordize my good standing on here. But hopefully saying the shot was in my opinion unethical and irresponsible won't land me in hot water.


----------



## humdandy (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nothing that I could add to what the video already shows without receiving some sort of infraction I'm sure.  I have a habit of giving my opinion in a way that may jeapordize my good standing on here. But hopefully saying the shot was in my opinion unethical and irresponsible won't land me in hot water.



Got to agree with that statement.

Most certainly unethical and irresponsible.


----------



## Johnny 71 (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like y'all had a good time, congrats


----------



## antharper (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats, nice video and shot !


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Nothing that I could add to what the video already shows without receiving some sort of infraction I'm sure.  I have a habit of giving my opinion in a way that may jeapordize my good standing on here. But hopefully saying the shot was in my opinion unethical and irresponsible won't land me in hot water.


I don't see how a heart shot is unethical. Everyone is entitled to an opinion tho


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

I would go as far to say that plenty of guys and gals on here have successfully taken a shot on a deer that was facing them. An irresponsible shot is a shot that you are not confident in. I was very confident in my shot and it resulted in a short track to a dead deer


----------



## GAGE (Oct 18, 2016)

Good times with family, and a deer to boot, congrats!


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

Well congrats to you then. If you're good with it I'm ok with it as your shot, your hunt.  but rest assured, I'll let my son see it and show him an example of exactly what I will not condone him attempting.


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice job filming, and great shot! Looks like you're having a good start to the season and sharing it with family, good stuff!


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Well congrats to you then. If you're good with it I'm ok with it as your shot, your hunt.  but rest assured, I'll let my son see it and show him an example of exactly what I will not condone him attempting.



I'm happy I could help you in teaching your boy something about hunting then


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> I would go as far to say that plenty of guys and gals on here have successfully taken a shot on a deer that was facing them. An irresponsible shot is a shot that you are not confident in. I was very confident in my shot and it resulted in a short track to a dead deer



I'd take it as well given the right circumstances.  Good shot and nice video as usual Randy.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

Randypoo6292 said:


> I'm happy I could help you in teaching your boy something about hunting then



Oh yeah, you may say you'll be the new poster child. . Again your hunt, your shot. Congrats on the doe.


----------



## countryboy27012 (Oct 18, 2016)

Nice video Poo.

Looks like you and your brother had a great afternoon spent in the stand with each other.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I'd take it as well given the right circumstances.  Good shot and nice video as usual Randy.



It's got a lot to do with practice and knowing your equipment I reckon. I won't take a shot that's above my skill set. I understand that the shot I took may be above what some others are comfortable with so I enchourrage them to wait for that perfect broadside shot...or use a gun lol


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> Oh yeah, you may say you'll be the new poster child. . Again your hunt, your shot. Congrats on the doe.



That's great buddy show it to everyone you can... that's just one more view on my video. I understand that this may be a shot too difficult for you to execute so I  encourage you to wait for a perfect broadside shot with a gun


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

I don't know why you're getting upset about it, take a deep breath and calm down.  But I would be willing to bet you don't want to compare my bow kills with what you've done.  But if yo do, start a thread.  Or feel free to search my posts.  Seems it's hard to have an opinion on here without hurting feelings


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't know why you're getting upset about it, take a deep breath and calm down.  But I would be willing to bet you don't want to compare my bow kills with what you've done.  But if yo do, start a thread.  Or feel free to search my posts.  Seems it's hard to have an opinion on here without hurting feelings



You're awesome.  Post 'em up.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> You're awesome.  Post 'em up.



You already know.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Oct 18, 2016)

JB is a heck of a bow hunter. He is just expressing his opinion. No harm, no foul. We all, as hunters, have shots we will or won't take. Most of those decisions are based on past experiences. Doesn't make one hunter better than another, but we all have our right to make an opinion. 

Congrats on your kill!


----------



## 7mm mag 06 (Oct 18, 2016)

And here we have a devolved thread... "My skillz could beat up ur skillz..."


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 18, 2016)

my first buck with a bow was a 20 yd head on shot from the ground....I personally wouldn't try one further than that as it seems there is a chance the deer would drop too much. I'm not knocking you for a great shot, just seems like that doe dropped a good bit


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

I agree ga dawg, great shot.  But again in my opinion, the margin for error , which is already high with that shot, increases dramatically with an alert deer, which is what I see in the video.  Dustin makes a good point.  If you bow hunt long enough, you will take shots that will force you to live and learn what you feel comfortable doing and what you dont.  Has nothing to do with a skill set, but it has everything to do with putting a pin on an animal and squeezing off on what you feel is the most lethal shot. Lord knows I maimed my share when I was getting started, but I'll pass on one if I feel there are other factors than my ability that will cause a nonfatal hit.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I don't know why you're getting upset about it, take a deep breath and calm down.  But I would be willing to bet you don't want to compare my bow kills with what you've done.  But if yo do, start a thread.  Or feel free to search my posts.  Seems it's hard to have an opinion on here without hurting feelings



You didn't hurt my feelings sweetheart we all hunt differently. End result is a dead deer and meat in the cooler.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

Makes me feel better honeypoo, all warm and fuzzy


----------



## sadler2 (Oct 18, 2016)




----------



## deast1988 (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats man, smoked it. Every crowd has Debbie Downers awesome video just because you did something different and were successful. Folks come out bashing, don't sweat the nay Sayers you recovered her with an awesome shot an the story's over done deal. Good Luck on the rest of the season.


----------



## Watasha (Oct 18, 2016)

It's just been a couple weeks back that jb shot a buck he said in the liver/guts, but randypoo shooting one in the heart is unethical? I'd love to hear that explained? 

Great vid randy I very much enjoy them! Keep up the good work.


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

Watasha said:


> It's just been a couple weeks back that jb shot a buck he said in the liver/guts, but randypoo shooting one in the heart is unethical? I'd love to hear that explained?
> 
> Great vid randy I very much enjoy them! Keep up the good work.



Yeah it was intentional.  It was exactly what I meant to do.  That's a brilliant assessment, having a broadside deer and missing your spot by a few inches.  I just don't get the fact that because I don't agree with the shot that I'm a Debbie downer or whatever yall wanna call it.  Seems that the OP has moved along after a pretty civil discussio about my opinion, but the sheep are coming out of the woodwork.  Yall keep on keeping on, and I'll do the same.


----------



## jimbo1187 (Oct 18, 2016)

The OP got lucky...end of story. 9 times out of 10, that shot wounds or maims the deer. For anyone that has bowhunted long enough, bad shots are inevitable and eventually you will wound one. The sickening feeling that comes from that is a lesson that nobody (not even anyone on GON) can teach. Proper shot placement and passing on bad shots limit that risk considerably.

Congrats on the deer though.


----------



## BowChilling (Oct 18, 2016)

Congrats on the deer Randy!


----------



## GADawg08 (Oct 18, 2016)

like I mentioned in my earlier post, I'm not knocking Randy for his shot...he made a great shot given the circumstances. But, lets just say if he didn't find that deer, how many guys would be bashing him for even taking a shot like that? I hope I'm not coming off as a jerk because that's not my intentions. I'm simply saying that I feel like given the circumstances, that may not have been the best choice of shot placement... the deer being alert and she had enough time to almost dropped too much. But, as mentioned by several others it all ended well and meat in the freezer.


----------



## Tmpr111 (Oct 18, 2016)

Well that turned out to be a heckuva shot.  Could've easily gone the other way, but that ended in death.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

I can guarantee you that there are plenty of forum members here that have taken much worse shots than what we've seen here.  I too prefer to take the Bowchilling approach.  Too much internet hate these days anyways.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I can guarantee you that there are plenty of forum members here that have taken much worse shots than what we've seen here.  I too prefer to take the Bowchilling approach.  Too much internet hate these days anyways.



Haters gonna hate lol


----------



## humdandy (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I can guarantee you that there are plenty of forum members here that have taken much worse shots than what we've seen here.  I too prefer to take the Bowchilling approach.  Too much internet hate these days anyways.



Calling a spade a spade.  It was not an ethical shot.  No question about it. 

Do you think it was an ethical shot?



Thanks to the OP, I used this video to teach my kids what not to do.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

There's a lot of "ifs and when's" on here, but for this case it was a great shot.. 2 holes in the deer and 2 holes in her heart. So IF and WHEN I make a bad shot (which I'm sure I will) then all the naysayers can bash all you want. I have shot 3 deer with almost exactly the same shot placement and all 3 had the same result... but like I said... don't take a shot above your confidence/skill set and yall should do just fine. I don't take shots that I'm not confident in, and in this particular case it turned out great... I don't think there would be quite this much drama if I had posted the video in a peta forum... I suggest all the guys that say it's an unethical shot not watch my last video of the coyote kill


----------



## mizzippi jb (Oct 18, 2016)

I just want to know where haters are hating.  Please point that out.  Folks disagree on what kind of shot to take and all of a sudden folks hating on the person taking the shot?  If that's the way I've come across then either I need sensitivity training or folks are too sensitive.  Now...who yall gonna vote for.....


----------



## jimbo1187 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> I can guarantee you that there are plenty of forum members here that have taken much worse shots than what we've seen here.  I too prefer to take the Bowchilling approach.  Too much internet hate these days anyways.



If all your friends jumped off a bridge would you jump off too?

I'd tell every member on here that takes those shots that they're unethical...


----------



## bdrum419 (Oct 18, 2016)

The only day of the week I wouldn't take that shot is one that doesnt end in "y"


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

mizzippi jb said:


> I just want to know where haters are hating.  Please point that out.  Folks disagree on what kind of shot to take and all of a sudden folks hating on the person taking the shot?  If that's the way I've come across then either I need sensitivity training or folks are too sensitive.  Now...who yall gonna vote for.....


I don't recall saying there were any haters in here. I just commented back to what kris had said referring to the internet as a whole... But I appreciate your comments because your just keeping my thread at the top of the forum to make it easier for other hunters to enjoy my hunt


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

humdandy said:


> Do you think it was an ethical shot?



Yes.  I've killed several the same way.  Is it the best? No.  Ethical?  Yes.  

Your opinion may vary.  But take it for what it is.  An opinion.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

jimbo1187 said:


> If all your friends jumped off a bridge would you jump off too?
> 
> I'd tell every member on here that takes those shots that they're unethical...



I've taken note of your opinion.  Thanks.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

My all time favorite.  Give it a watch.


----------



## Voodoo daddy (Oct 18, 2016)

You made a great unethical low percentage shot.


----------



## Randypoo6292 (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> My all time favorite.  Give it a watch.



Smoked em


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 18, 2016)

Looks like it made it very dead to me. Plenty of threads where people shoot them broadside with a rifle and never find them. I've seen Fred Bear take that shot angle at 100 yards with a recurve and kill stuff. Was he unethical?


----------



## Voodoo daddy (Oct 18, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like it made it very dead to me. Plenty of threads where people shoot them broadside with a rifle and never find them. I've seen Fred Bear take that shot angle at 100 yards with a recurve and kill stuff. Was he unethical?



Going to call horse hockey on pretty much everything you just said.  What's more concerning is that two moderators are condoning such poor shot choice.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 18, 2016)

Good shooting Randy!


----------



## yelladog (Oct 18, 2016)

NCHillbilly said:


> Looks like it made it very dead to me. Plenty of threads where people shoot them broadside with a rifle and never find them. I've seen Fred Bear take that shot angle at 100 yards with a recurve and kill stuff. Was he unethical?



Incredible. Anywhere we could all view this? It's intrigued me


----------



## kmaxwell3 (Oct 18, 2016)

I say we have a place to post things and ask every body to give us there oponion on the matter.


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 18, 2016)

What is ethical these days? There isn't a hunter on this forum much less this world who can tell another hunter what is ethical and what isn't. It's just as easy to wound a perfectly broadside deer as it is a deer facing you, or facing away from you, quarter to or quartered away. If there's a chance I'm going to hit a major artery, or organ...I'm taking the shot. There is never a 100% chance you're going to recover a deer...but I'll take that risk over not taking the shot at all. 

So many cry babies on this forum it's unreal.


----------



## Voodoo daddy (Oct 18, 2016)

BlackEagle said:


> What is ethical these days? There isn't a hunter on this forum much less this world who can tell another hunter what is ethical and what isn't. It's just as easy to wound a perfectly broadside deer as it is a deer facing you, or facing away from you, quarter to or quartered away. If there's a chance I'm going to hit a major artery, or organ...I'm taking the shot. There is never a 100% chance you're going to recover a deer...but I'll take that risk over not taking the shot at all.
> 
> So many cry babies on this forum it's unreal.



So hitting a lemon is easier than hitting a 18" x 18" square?

Risk a bad shot just to put an arrow in one...


----------



## BlackEagle (Oct 18, 2016)

Voodoo daddy said:


> So hitting a lemon is easier than hitting a 18" x 18" square?
> 
> Risk a bad shot just to put an arrow in one...



18x18? 

You're the perfect example.

 I've got a fairly decent record of killin deer. Don't act too smart. Oh, and just for reference, here's your 18x18 square on a 200lb whitetail genius.


----------



## Voodoo daddy (Oct 18, 2016)

Back that tape measure up to the ethical shot placement position - behind the shoulder, not in a deer's neck.  Might not be 18", but it's a much larger target that your buddy was shooting at. You also have to account for the shot angle which further reduces the size of the target...lets not do this.  Mine's bigger. I promise.


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Moderator or not has no bearing on my killing ability.  And as Mizzou JB said, y'all already know.  I'd bet I'm in the top 5% that prepares, studies, tunes, knows anatomy, etc..as anyone on this forum.  All I'm saying is don't judge another hunter.....we have enough of that from other groups already.


----------



## Voodoo daddy (Oct 18, 2016)

External dimensions of a whitetail's chest cavity:

Small deer = 14"-15"
Medium size deer = 17"-18"
Large deer = 18"-20"
-
Approximate size of the vital areas
Small deer = 8.5"-9"
Medium size deer = 10"-11"
Large deer = 11"-12"


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Voodoo daddy said:


> Might not be 18".



Ok, you exaggerated to make a point.  Glad you admitted it.  That's the first step


----------



## Voodoo daddy (Oct 18, 2016)

Kris87 said:


> Ok, you exaggerated to make a point.  Glad you admitted it.  That's the first step



...on that "200" deer.  I took that info from here - 
http://www.chuckhawks.com/kill_zone_game_animals.htm


----------



## Kris87 (Oct 18, 2016)

Ok, I have a 200# GA deer in the basement.  Standby for debunk of your 18x18 measurements.  Chuck Hawks must be internet folk lore, not real world measurements.  I'll be back....might measure a lemon if I can find one.  But I will say, a deer lemon is about 2-3 times the size of a lemon...or at least the ones I've bought.  Again, standby.


----------



## NCHillbilly (Oct 19, 2016)

Voodoo daddy said:


> Going to call horse hockey on pretty much everything you just said.  What's more concerning is that two moderators are condoning such poor shot choice.





yelladog said:


> Incredible. Anywhere we could all view this? It's intrigued me



The archive of old Fred Bear movies. I have a bunch of them. Ditto Howard Hill, Glenn St. Charles, and most of the bowhunters of that era who were filmed hunting. It was common for them to take long shots of a hundred yards or more, running shots, and shots at weird angles. And they killed the mess out of stuff. Fifty yards was a very common bow range back then.


----------

